

Observations on iTunes 11 - kraymer
http://kray.me/blog/observations-itunes11-remote3/

======
mattyppants
I'm sorry, but making a desktop app look like a phone app doesn't really
"improve the user experience" by default. I've been using itunes for 6 or 7
years now, and i literally stood there for 5 minutes trying to figure out what
the hell i was looking at when it first started up.

~~~
arrrg
It looks and works nothing like the sucky Music app on iOS. I wish that app
would work that way!

